# Italian Healthcare



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been in Italy for 20 years. I have not found any problem whatsoever with the healthcare and the dental care is superb.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Not often I totally agree with Mx...


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Ditto*



GeordieBorn said:


> Not often I totally agree with Mx...


I totally agree with Geordie.

The WHO says Italy has (or had) the second best healthcare system in the world which renders farcical the claims that the USA does. The USA has some extraordinary facilities but the majority for the majority are substandard or frankly unavailable and/or unaffordable.

Twenty years ago I got food poisoning and went to the emergency room at the magnificent hospital in Venice. I, an American with no Italian health insurance, after a visit and consultation with a doctor was charged 10 Euros as I recall.

A French friend was in the USA when she broke her knee. Having no health insurance here she was billed over $150,000 for the surgical treatment and care. I rest my case.

:flypig:


----------



## Anna_Magnani (Aug 14, 2020)

These are the stories that prompt Americans into believing they can just live anywhere (i.e., where the healthcare is more affordable). 

My experience was fine too, though with very good language skills I was still unnerved a couple of times, not having much experience with hospitals anywhere.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Anna_Magnani said:


> These are the stories that prompt Americans into believing they can just live anywhere (i.e., where the healthcare is more affordable).
> 
> My experience was fine too, though with very good language skills I was still unnerved a couple of times, not having much experience with hospitals anywhere.


I would pay almost anything for healthcare if given the privilege of living in Italy however re affordable healthcare, as I am elderly I am on Medicare and pay $144.60/month. I opted for a "Medicare Advantage" plan or Health Maintenance Organization (HMO) which excepting small co-pays per service I pay nothing additional. I would call that affordable. My cancer treatment has so far cost me $40 additional. It is my understanding that were I poor this would be waived.

I hope to God we elect a socialist President (hahaha) and get "Medicare for All" here in the good old, best country in the world, USA so that the might be some hope of reciprocity with the EU in this.

Re language skills, despite years of visiting Italy I haven't gotten past the "I want, how much, where is" stage and my Venetian doctor's English wasn't much better. He just kept saying "you eat fish?" 

_This isn't Anna Magnani speaking from the grave and an Open City is it?_

:flypig:


----------



## Anna_Magnani (Aug 14, 2020)

PauloPievese said:


> Re language skills, despite years of visiting Italy I haven't gotten past the "I want, how much,


 You gotta be there a long time, in the soup of all, drowning in frustration and confusion at first until words float to the top then sentences. And all of sudden you're able to spit them out yourself. There's some magic to it...



PauloPievese said:


> _This isn't Anna Magnani speaking from the grave and an Open City is it?_
> 
> :flypig:


La stessa 

https://youtu.be/YKTCQOx9ysA?t=1699


----------



## Anna_Magnani (Aug 14, 2020)

Questo è dove cantano Anna e Totò.
https://youtu.be/YKTCQOx9ysA?t=1764


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Anna_Magnani said:


> > This isn't Anna Magnani speaking from the grave and an Open City is it?
> 
> 
> La stessa


Sadly I always confused you with Silvana Mangano. Probably due to my poor Italian.
:flypig:


----------

